

Puzzle: Apparently blank HN item ... - RiderOfGiraffes

This link:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=547772<p>gives me a blank entry.  Any reason?  Or is
it just me?
======
makecheck
Looks blank for me too.

